
Show HN: Gomix the easiest way to build apps and bots - Yahivin
https://community.gomix.me
======
Yahivin
Hi, I'm the creator and team lead of Gomix (formerly HyperDev). We're
relaunching with a new brand and a ton of new features: persistent
filesystems, faster start up times, better reliability and performance, and
the beginnings of multiple language support.

I'm happy to answer any questions about design, tech, development, deploying
Docker on AWS, etc.

~~~
nice_byte
Just wanted to let you know, the name "gomix" sounds exactly like a derogatory
term for homosexuals in Russian. Might want to re-evaluate that name...

~~~
palerdot
They should have already done some due diligence before zeroing in on a name.
If they already did, then it means they are ok with it though it might have
negative connotations in some demographics.

~~~
GarethX
We looked but nothing like that came up. From what we can gather it sounds
like the term, but isn't exact.

------
Communitivity
This from the team at FogCreek Software. That alone merits a trial, after
Fogbugz, StackOverflow, and Trello. Good luck and keep making good software.

------
tboyd47
I really love this. Not just the technology but the attitude; it's a
demonstration that our workflow can be much simpler, but without cynicism or
academic snootiness. Thanks for showing us that the web can be a dev-friendly
platform again!

~~~
GarethX
thanks! We really appreciate this

------
rossta
Aside from the tech required to enable a web UI for creating and
collaboratively editing full applications and providing the infrastructure to
quickly spin up and deploy these apps... a big part of the appeal to me is the
design and personality of the site.

The playfulness makes me curious and interested to go build something "just
because", rather than start coming up with all the reasons why I would or
wouldn't want to use this over my normal workflow. Plus, the starter app
prompts "Tell me your hopes and dreams" \- something my wife would say, so
<heartstrings>.

~~~
GarethX
cool, pleased to hear it! The “tell me your hopes and dreams” bit came from an
early user test we did. We literally just took the app they made and turned it
into the welcome project.

------
FLGMwt
Just found you guys from the new Joel on Software post [1]:

Congrats on the launch!

Would love to see an infrastructure deep dive post sometime : )

1: [https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2016/12/06/anil-dash-is-
the-n...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2016/12/06/anil-dash-is-the-new-ceo-
of-fog-creek-software/)

~~~
Yahivin
Here's a quick shallow dive:

AWS: EC2, Route53, CloudFormation, CloudFront, S3

Docker Swarm, Node.js, CoffeeScript, Go

We'll probably do an updated post at some point detailing more of the
architectural decisions.

~~~
Yahivin
I forgot to add bash, a surprising amount of bash!

------
siliconc0w
This could be a great complement to stack overflow - with real running
examples rather than just code snippets.

~~~
aratno
Like a fiddle on steroids, yeah.

------
HarrietJones
You've probably heard this a couple of times, but - I don't have a GitHub
account, don't want a github account, yet for me to use this I have to create
a github account.

Any reason for this?

~~~
Yahivin
We plan to broaden our auth options soon, though you can get almost the full
experience anonymously without even logging in.

------
rcdmd
Love it as a lightweight way to test out new frameworks and boilerplates. This
would be particularly useful for kitchen sink demo apps. The potential as a
teaching platform is enormous-- imagine getting to learn React for the first
time without spending time on the tooling and boilerplate first.

------
madebysquares
This looks like a neat service. Browsing through it it was hard to get a
sense, what exactly is the use case other than a digital playground. Is this
meant to be used for something production-level or just fun a tool to
play/explore/experiment with?

~~~
Yahivin
We're currently in beta right now but long term we expect to provide a
production grade service on par with AWS, Heroku, and DigitalOcean (complete
with paid plans).

~~~
marktangotango
This bears explanation.

~~~
etamponi
The free-tier, that is the only one available now, allows you to develop all
sort of applications already: you can hook up a database through an external
provider or through SQLite, you have a few megabytes (128MB) of storage and
you can customise your application as you want (using JavaScript and compiled-
to-JavaScript languages for now, but more are coming!).

Larger applications require more "benefits", just to name a few: more disk
space, a dedicated database, more cpu/ram, a less aggressive cleanup when not
used (we put your app to sleep if it has not been used for 5/10 minutes).

Of course additional features are needed. We provide what you see now for
free, and we will charge for some of the features that are coming. We expect
to cover pretty much any requirement that a developer can have when developing
a web application.

This is a big bet, but... well, if it wasn't, it weren't worth to play :)

------
ProAm
Why the name change from HyperDev to GoMix? Any meaning behind the new one?

~~~
GarethX
The new name's intended to be a little friendlier for people who might not
necessarily see themselves as "devs" but still want to make stuff.

~~~
flinty
any inspiration from hypercard for the original name?

~~~
pketh
we were definitely inspired by hypercard and the work of Bill Atkinson

(I'm the Designer of Gomix)

------
jypepin
I'm helping a lot of people remotely, doing code review and helping get better
at programming (mostly helping more junior people). The github import + shared
editor feature looks like it would be SUPER useful for me to quickly import
their github project and start making comment, changing some code with them
etc..

Will definitely look into that!

------
alex-
This is really cool. Not sure how much I would use the IDE, but it seems like
a really nicely indexed collections of solved problems with example code.

------
pomber
This looks like a good tool for remote coding interviews.

------
kkirsche
No IRC, no me :( sadly we can't use any of these technologies at work so I'm
stuck with old fashioned IRC for team communication

~~~
pketh
You should take a look at
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/irc](https://www.npmjs.com/package/irc) which
makes it easy to send, listen and receive on IRC connections in a Node app.
Which of course you can include in a Gomix app :)

